# Employment Opportunity - Service Technician



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Employment opportunity for a Service Technician. 

A fast growing company is seeking an individual with mechanical skills to not only grow with the company but also expand the entity. PM BOATLIFT for further details, we look forward to hearing from you.


----------

